# Highly Compressing a file



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to compress my file
Winzip , 7-zip etc are not compresses file enough .
I want to convert my 7.5gb file into 4.7 gb.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2011)

Try UHARC


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 23, 2011)

Are you telling about it:-
Download UHARC for Windows (free)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, WinUHA - UHARC GUI - High Compression Multimedia Archiver

Specifically *www.klaimsoft.com/winuha/download.php


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok 
I will test it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2011)

BTW it depends on what file you are trying to compress. Not everything get better compression ratio.

Like I compressed one 8GB SQL Server backup file to mere 48MB with WinRAR.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 23, 2011)

Try compressing into tar.gz.


----------



## jsjs (Jun 23, 2011)

I tried compressing some images and they got reduced by some MBs only


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW it depends on what file you are trying to compress. Not everything get better compression ratio.
> 
> Like I compressed one 8GB SQL Server backup file to mere 48MB with WinRAR.


 sql db backup file are compressed highly in winrar...


@NitrousNavneet: winuha is high compressor or u can also try kgb archiver...
but the problem with kgb is it takes lot of time & depends upon system config


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a question though about the compression ratio. Some time I get as much compression as 50-60% and some times just about 2-3%. Ex-I compressed some .exe flash projecter game file (which I made from some .swf files ranging few Kb but the .exe were in mb i.e. a game of 150Kb was 5.15mb in .exe form) and got about 53% compression. What I want to know what kind of files generally don't get much compressed (if there is some pattern).


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

Well you see compressing a file mostly depends on what to say hmm.....in simple words repetition. So if you have files like mp3 or jpgs then you won't get that far no matter what you use but yes UHARC and 7 zip have very good compression ratio.


> Compression relies on redundancy (ie, duplicate data). More the redundancy higher the compression. there's always a limit as to how much redundant data is there, and data can't be compressed beyond that.
> besides most game files,jpegs,mp3 etc are already compressed, so even if you compress it again, it wont get compressed my much


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 23, 2011)

also try free arc which compress in .arc format.i have compressed just cause 2 in 1.15gb from 4.5 gb


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> I have a question though about the compression ratio. Some time I get as much compression as 50-60% and some times just about 2-3%. Ex-I compressed some .exe flash projecter game file (which I made from some .swf files ranging few Kb but the .exe were in mb i.e. a game of 150Kb was 5.15mb in .exe form) and got about 53% compression. What* I want to know what kind of files generally don't get much compressed (if there is some pattern)*.



well the compression ratio depends on type of file.
for e.g: a software setup of 200MB will get compressed to 198~199MB only...
bcoz the files inside it are already compressed.

but a group of jpeg files of 100MB can be compressed to 20~30Mb or even more.

so AFAIK u cant do a double compression(compression twice)


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

Try Compression With KGB Archiver It beat 7Zips & Uharc. I Personally Compressed a 500mb files to a 2MB archive. First I Didn't Believe But It Is True. It Take Hours To Compress & Uncompress.
Download KGB Archiver 2.0.0.2 Beta 2 / 1.2.1.24 Free - KGB Archiver is the compression tool with unbelievable high compression rate. It beats UHARC and 7zip!! - Softpedia


----------



## lm2k (Jun 24, 2011)

It will depend the file type, for example compressing audio mp3 or jpeg or video with audio wont result in much reduction in size. Also try to up the dictionary size in 7zip which would increase the compression for sure.7zip offers huge dictionary size even upto 1gb


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 24, 2011)

*Compression relies on redundancy* This is what I wanted to know. In case of installer files I know they are already compressed but the point is every compressing software claims to be the best but I didn't see the type of data they compress to show their ratio.
@Gaurav, @Geek-With-Lens: What kind of data you compressed?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

abhinav_sinha said:


> *Compression relies on redundancy* This is what I wanted to know. In case of installer files I know they are already compressed but the point is every compressing software claims to be the best but I didn't see the type of data they compress to show their ratio.
> @Gaurav, @Geek-With-Lens: What kind of data you compressed?



i compress game setup folder.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jun 24, 2011)

You mean some files and the installer.exe type folder. Well that can be done.I have seen 750mb from 8.5Gb. I was saying if there is only one file for a setup then it won't go much further.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes. ISO Files, Single Files Like Videos,etc will not compress much higher


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Well actually some games are not nicely compressed take for example Left 4 Dead it was available for 917MB on net. So I tried that myself and I got to about 1GB so it depends on files whether they have redundancy or not. Even if you see rippers they usually compress the installed material not the setup. Installed content is easy to compress with several tools but the setup are hard.


			
				Geek-With-Lens said:
			
		

> i compress game setup folder.


What ratio you achieved???


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jun 26, 2011)

i want to but wont benefit anything if i compressed my data.
images and videos will be reduced only by ~ 5 -10 MB . 

anything else is frequently used and the time taken  to uncompress is too painful for me.
i generally compress my backup source codes that come down from ~500 MB to ~100MB on winrar best compression.

tried UHARC once on 700 MB game ISO. it reduced to only 650 MB


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> i want to but wont benefit anything if i compressed my data.
> images and videos will be reduced only by ~ 5 -10 MB .
> 
> anything else is frequently used and the time taken  to uncompress is too painful for me.
> ...



u can't achieve a good compression on ISO,videos,.exe setups etc.
& the rips we are seeing on net for games are compressed using advanced tools for us....such as mp3 injector & converters for compressing files


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I told ya before that compression is based on Data Redundancy. Normally setup files are already compressed so you won't get much from that. Also the Rips we see all over net are not exactly setup compress but they are installed content compress.

Well you see a notepad file with millions of same character say "A" will compress more than a notebook file with million random characters because in first case redundancy is more as compared to second one.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> I want to compress my file
> Winzip , 7-zip etc are not compresses file enough .
> I want to convert my 7.5gb file into 4.7 gb.


What file? I guess game ISO? You can't,most game ISOs are already compressed, for example 7zip ultra compression(LZMA2) on 4.38GB ISO got it to 4.34GB.

If 7Zip ultra can not do it, I doubt anything else will do much.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2011)

ISO is actually a 1:1 ratio container format. If the data inside an ISO file is highly compressed (usually the case with games etc. like tkin said), then it won't get compressed more using 7z/rar. If the ISO contains lots of compressible stuff like Office XP/2003 files, then the ISO will get compressed.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Try Compression With KGB Archiver It beat 7Zips & Uharc. I Personally Compressed a 500mb files to a 2MB archive. First I Didn't Believe But It Is True. It Take Hours To Compress & Uncompress.
> Download KGB Archiver 2.0.0.2 Beta 2 / 1.2.1.24 Free - KGB Archiver is the compression tool with unbelievable high compression rate. It beats UHARC and 7zip!! - Softpedia



decompression is comparatively faster....well it surely gives the highest compression but also requires a solid hardware to do that......

i had POP-WW in just 500kb of file size....decompressing it got me arnd 2-3gb...

can anyone with a sandybridge proccy try compressing files using kgb archiver as the proccy is said to have best performance in compression.....???


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

abhidev said:


> decompression is comparatively faster....well it surely gives the highest compression but also requires a solid hardware to do that......
> 
> i had POP-WW in just 500kb of file size....decompressing it got me arnd 2-3gb...
> 
> can anyone with a sandybridge proccy try compressing files using kgb archiver as the proccy is said to have best performance in compression.....???


Give me some time, I'm downloading now, I will be compressing a game ISO.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2011)

Time to see how much time i7-2600k takes. 

My Pentium 4 would have taken years.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, compressing it, now kgb archiver is an old software and does not have proper multithreading support, nor does it support any advanced extensions of nehalem or sandy architecture, so its slow as hell, when using 7 zip I get full cpu utilization on ALL cores, and 6GB ram is used, now look at KGB:

*i54.tinypic.com/nqpys3.png


Current projected time is 14 hours, hell it should only take an hour if all the cores are maxed out.
Projected file size is 2.2GB(4.4GB master file) and interestingly its increasing, so at the end of the day I doubt it will get much lower . Now if only the author actively developed it, its been abandoned since 2007.


Update: While I was uploading the pic, projected size got to 2.4GB. Also time became 17hrs.

Update: Its 2.6GB now and increasing. Time is increasing as well, is this a practical joke?

Update: 2.7GB now, I think it will end up around 4GB, like 7zip ended up, but 7zip took like 10 mins.

Update: 2.9GB, If this crosses 3.5GB I'll stop the compression, not worth time.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 27, 2011)

abhidev said:


> decompression is comparatively faster....well it surely gives the highest compression but also requires a solid hardware to do that......
> 
> i had POP-WW in just 500kb of file size....decompressing it got me arnd 2-3gb...
> 
> can anyone with a sandybridge proccy try compressing files using kgb archiver as the proccy is said to have best performance in compression.....???



Can I run KGB in my PC .
            |   |  |
Configs \/ \/ \/


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Can I run KGB in my PC .
> |   |  |
> Configs \/ \/ \/


Yes you can, everyone can, however if you choose a very high compression it will take a lot of time and RAM.

I am compressing a 4.4GB iso in maximum mode, it shows projected time 24 hours, the config below. Its using 1GB RAM.

Decompressing will take time as well, not as much as compression time, but a lot.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok 
Thanks


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, stopped the conversion, its not worth it any more, 7zip almost did the same thing under 10mins.
*i55.tinypic.com/2afeni9.png

So my stand is, use 7zip, if it can't be compressed by 7zip, it can't be compressed.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 27, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Can I run KGB in my PC .



you can run it.....but be prepared to keep your computer on for days together...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 27, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> So my stand is, use 7zip, if it can't be compressed by 7zip, it can't be compressed.


Agreed. I have also used like 10 or 20 softwares even the DOS ones and from what I have learned 7-zip is best. If it can't compress no one can its that simple.


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Agreed. I have also used like 10 or 20 softwares even the DOS ones and from what I have learned 7-zip is best. If it can't compress no one can its that simple.


Also it uses my 2600k fully(all 8 cores), and multicore scaling is just perfect.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

so 7zip compresses more than winrar?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> so 7zip compresses more than winrar?



yes.......


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 28, 2011)

KGB  compressed 35.5 MB file into 35.2 MB


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> KGB  compressed 35.5 MB file into 35.2 MB


ROFL, looks like file is already compressed enough, no other tool will give you a better compression.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 28, 2011)

No it was not compressed


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> No it was not compressed


Well in that case the data redundancy in the file was minimum, hence no compression.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 28, 2011)

O.K. Now I am trying to compress JPG files

Hey Compressed 43.3 mb in 3.09 mb


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> O.K. Now I am trying to compress JPG files
> 
> Hey Compressed 43.3 mb in 3.09 mb


It all depends on the Data redundancy, first take a picture of a white sheet of paper, compress it, then take a pic of say a designer Saree with lots of colors and patterns, compress it, you'll be surprised.


----------



## ico (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> So my stand is, use 7zip, if it can't be compressed by 7zip, it can't be compressed.





tkin said:


> It all depends on the Data redundancy, first take a picture of a white sheet of paper, compress it, then take a pic of say a designer Saree with lots of colors and patterns, compress it, you'll be surprised.


This.

Locking this thread. No point of discussing the same thing over and over again.


----------

